# Imodium



## Mrs Ann abbott (Apr 25, 2018)

Has anyone had experience of control of IBS with loperamide or imodium


----------



## dal (May 22, 2018)

I use Imodium if I've been in the washroom for 3 days in a row about 10-15 times per day with feeling like passing out from the pain as well. I only take if after a few days of suffering though because it will then be about 5 - 14 days of not going after I take 1 Imodium. Then it's the opposite with pain from bloating.


----------



## Hightide (Sep 3, 2017)

I dont like using it, but i take one every sat/sunday or if going out for dinner. Makes me normal, can eat what i like etc. One movement a day, normally a brick.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

